# 300 € für 4 Sekunden! Tips??



## Jens (6 März 2002)

Hab gerade hier im Forum gelesen, dass "seriöse Anbieter" erst nach 15-20 Sekunden tarifieren.

Bei meinem Grossvater (Computererfahrung = 1 Jahr)
wurde nach Verbindungszeiten von 3 bzw. 4 Sekunden
je 300 Euro berechnet.

Das ist sowas von unfair. Da fängt einer mit 78 Jahren noch an sich für Computer zu interessieren, hat richtig Spass dran und wird dann mit einer Rechnung von 900 € geschockt und abgezockt.

Er war nie länger als 4 Sekunden verbunden. Abgerechnet hat die Telekom, Netzbetreiber ist Hansenet.

Bisher nur Widerspruch eingelegt (Bei Telekom und Hansanet),
das Schreiben wurde von einem befreundeten Anwalt formuliert.

Ist es nötig Strafanzeige zu stellen?
Wie stehen die Chancen, daß die Telekom bzw. Hansenet auf die Zahlung bestehen?
Man kann doch eigentlich wirklich davon ausgehen, daß innerhalb von 3-4 Sekunden keine Leistung erbracht wurde die €300 wert ist, oder?

Haben bereits einen Termin bei einem Anwalt. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2002)

Hallo Jens,

Ich bin auch ein geschädigter des 300 € Dialers. Von mir will HanseNet eine Summe von 1100 € für 5 Verbindungen innerhalb von 5 Minuten.
Die Verbindungen bestanden jeweils auch immer nur ein paar Sekunden.

Ich habe auch Widerspruch bei der Telekom und bei HanseNet eingelegt.
Mein Geld habe ich sofort wieder zurückgebucht. Inzwischen hat sich die Telekom bei mir gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, dass sie die Sache an HanseNet weitergeben und keine Ansprüche mehr bei mir stellen.
Ein kleiner Trost. :roll: 

Du fragst ob man Strafanzeige stellen soll. Ich habe mich damit auch die ganze Zeit schwer getan, weil ich diese Software(X-Diver) halt einfach gelöscht habe und nun keine Beweise mehr habe, welche man eigentlich schon haben sollte, wenn man zur Polizei geht.
Jetzt habe ich aber nochmal meine Registrierdatenbank durchsucht und glücklicherweise zwei Einträge über EOPS gefunden.
Habe die Einträge exportiert und mit einem Editor mir angeschaut.
Was ich da festgestellt habe ist für mich eindeutig, das sich dieser Dialer selbstständig versucht hat einzuwählen.
Ich werde jetzt auch Strafanzeige stellen. Wegen Verdacht des Betruges.

P.S.
Hallo Heiko,

Vielleicht interessiert dich ja dieser Ausdruck aus meiner Registry.
Ich hatte dir doch meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis von meinem Provider und meine Telefonrechnung geschickt.
Anhand der Einträge meiner Registry kann man genau die Einwahlen verfolgen.
Du kennst dich damit sicher besser aus.


----------



## Joni (6 März 2002)

*Willkommen im Club*

Hi!

Auch ich hab mir den 300Euro Dialer eingefangen. :cry: 

Bei mir kam es während eines Chats als "Update" getarnt.
Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, was ich geklickt haben könnte und was nicht, stand da vielleicht wirklich was über die Kosten oder nicht.

Jedenfalls ist eine neue Verbindung zustande gekommen, vermutlich weil der Dialer meine alte getrennt hat.
Da hab ich noch gecheckt, dass irgendwas böses am Laufen ist, aber wie ich ja jetzt erst weiss, waren die 300 Euro dann schon längst "fällig".
Schöne Scheisse.

Natürlich habe ich - unerfahren in diesen Dingen wie ich bin - den Dialer ebenfalls "gelöscht". Zumindest hoffe ich das.
Aber eine wichtige Frage ist - wie kann ich sicher sein?
Bei der Einwahl öffnet sich wieder mein gewohntes Einwahlfenster, das Icon unten ist weg, auch sonst nichts zu sehen, die Nummer die angewählt wird, ist glaub ich meine alte Nummer (jedenfalls keine 0190).
Aber kann im Hintergrund vielleicht doch noch was anderes laufen?

Wo in der Registry kann ich nachsehen, ob ich auch Einträge habe?

Also ich bin zur Polizei gegangen.
Schliesslich kann das Verfahren im schlimmsten Fall nur eingestellt werden.
Der Beamte hat mir erklärt, dass ich weiter erst mal nichts zu befürchten hätte.
Angeblich wird in der Sache von der Staatsanwaltschaft schon ermittelt.

Ich würde also sagen, geht auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.
Je mehr Leute sich melden um so mehr Gewicht und Druck werden die Behörden wohl kriegen!
Und ansonsten kann man sich wenigstens sagen, was probiert zu haben, um sich zu wehren.

Die leben doch davon, dass man so denkt.
Das man es besser bleiben lässt mit Anwalt und Anzeige.
Ich hab auch keine Rechtsschutz, aber ich überlege ob ich nicht trotzdem einen Anwalt einschalte.
Würden die dann nicht doch kalte Füsse kriegen?

Hoffnungsvolle Grüsse

Joni


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2002)

Du öffnest die Registrierungsdatenbank unter START/AUSFÜHREN/.
Dort gibst du Regedit ein und klickst auf OK.
Ist der Registrierungseditor offen gehst du auf Bearbeiten und dort auf Suchen.
Jetzt öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem du Z.B. (X-Diver oder EOPS) eingibst.
War bei dir ein anderer Dialer am Werk, musst du halt was anderes eingeben.
Sobald ein Eintrag gefunden wird bekommst du es angezeigt.
Wenn etwas gefunden wurde dann musst du diesen Eintrag exportieren.
Dann kannst du ihn dir über den Editor anschauen.


----------



## SprMa (7 März 2002)

*Registry*

Hi all!
In der Registry Einträge zu setzen oder zu löschen ist immer eine heikle Sache... da kann man sich ziemlich leicht das System schießen.
Wäre ja schade um so ein tolles "Betriebssystem".  :-? 

Sich zeigen zu lassen, was alles beim Systemstart geladen wird, das nicht im Autostart-Ordner liegt, ist relativ einfach:
_Win9x/XP:_ Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig - Hier kann man mit einfachen Klicks einstellen, was alles geladen werden soll (aber nichts rauslöschen, was bebraucht wird; wie zB. SysTray.exe  )
_WinNT/2k_: msconfig gibts hier nicht; hier ist Handarbeit an der Registry gefragt. Wie's geht steht unter Dialerhilfe.

Grüne Füße,

Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

*300 Euro Abzocke*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich habe auch in meiner Registry den "X-Driver" ausfindig machen können. Ich hatte 2 Verbindungen das macht also 600 Euro.
> Ich werde wohl auch Anzeige erstatten.
> ...


----------

